# Rib Rack for MES 30



## jfpark (Sep 26, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a rib rack that'll hold 4 ribs, and fit in the MES 30?

Looking at a few, but some user references would be appreciated.

Thanks!

James


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2011)

Weber makes a good one. Home Depot sells them.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 27, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Weber makes a good one. Home Depot sells them.




X2 or Amazon.com


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 27, 2011)

I bought a pretty good one from Canadian Tire!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto

click on picture








don't get this







here's mine. holds 9


----------



## jfpark (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation of the Weber Rack @ Home Depot. Finally made it over there and they had two left.

Bought one and it fits perfectly!

Prolly should have gotten both to be safe. :)


----------



## jfpark (Oct 14, 2011)

Took my own advice, went back and snagged the last remaining.

Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## hiram (Nov 11, 2011)

I have the ones (2) in the above pics available at Amazon, I used to use them in my wood smoker and stumbled across them while cleaning the basement last week. I used them in my Masterbuilt earlier this week on some ribs and was impressed at how well they worked. Smoked for 2.5 hours and at 4 hrs they were tender, so I took them out of the racks and applied sauce and cooked for another 45 mins till it set, they were great. I don't foil so it usually takes 6 hrs to get the "the pickup and sag break" , these took 4  3/4 hrs, I will be using these a lot more I assure you


----------



## glocksrock (Nov 11, 2011)

You think using a rack makes a difference in how tender they get?


----------



## hiram (Nov 13, 2011)

I wouldn't go so far as to say they were more tender, they deinitely cook more even. We all know the bottom when laying flat on the rack cooks faster than the top that's a given, on the standup rack both sides cook about the same pace. Those ribs were very lean (bought  them on a trip out of town) along with some suasage links. The outfit where I bought them raises their own hogs at an adjacent farm transports them to the store and processes them onsite, it's the leanest pork I've ever encountered. SOOO, of all the ribs I cooked out of this batch they were the juiceiest, the 1 1/2 less cooking time is a plus.

I'm cooking the last ribs of the batch Tues, so I'll try the racks again then we'll know the definitive answer. The link suasage I bought there smoked with apple is the best I have ever had bar none, flavorful, tender and not a lot of grease rendering out of it.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 14, 2011)

glocksrock said:


> You think using a rack makes a difference in how tender they get?





Hiram said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say they were more tender, they deinitely cook more even.


X2


----------

